# Was geht in der Brandung?



## Andreas Thomsen

Moin Boardi`s #h 
was tut sich denn zurzeit in der Brandung? Geht keiner los zum Angeln?
Ist doch spannend zu lesen wie bei " Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge", auch wenn
es mal ein Schneidertag war. 
Am Samstag geht es bei mir zum Vereinsangeln nach Lippe. Freue mich schon drauf!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Andreas! Ich fahre nächste Woche auf jeden Fall mal nach Schönberg, Mal sehen, ob die Pfannen noch da sind. *g* Was letzte Woche nach dem Sturm war kann ich leider nicht sagen. Morgen gehts los zum Gelben Riff. Da wird bestimmt einiges gehen. Viel Petri für Dich und Deinem Verein an der Lippe!!! Ich melde mich dann. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Grüß Dich Dennis,
mensch Du hast das gut! Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und eine ruhige See!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo danke danke, aber ich denke es wird wohl der eine oder andere ordentlich anfüttern. Mal sehen, ob ich dabei bin. Ich denke, dass die See nicht soooo ruhig sein wird. 

So, aber wir wollen ja nicht von Deinem Thema abweichen!!!!! *g*


----------



## Hendrik

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo Dennis, 
viel Bier und Jägermeister dann klappt das schon :v 
 :q  :q 
wir erwarten natürlich einen ausführlichen Bericht im AB!!
das nächste Mal bin ich auch dabei,

viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin zur Zeit ist das Wasser noch sehr kalt und am Wochenende wirds nicht besser. Ehr noch kälter. Die ersten Butt und Dorsche wurden aber schon gefangen. Nur Geduld. Wenn das Wasser so ab 4° hat wirds besser.


----------



## McKay

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,moin,
Also in der Hohwachter Bucht beißen zur Zeit die Platten.Auch am Schmoeler
Strand und auf der Seebrücke am Schönberger Strand soll gut gefangen werden.Die Dorsche lassen noch auf sich warten.Ich fahre am Sonntag zum
Hochseeangeln und versuche mal ein paar auf die Planken zu legen.
Wünsche Euch viel Petri an der Lippe.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Das mit den stabilen 4 Grad soll doch wohl bald gegeben sein.

Es soll ja ab Sonntag wärmer werden.
Dann hat die Ostsee noch 5 Tage Zeit die Dorsche Richtung Fehmarn zu spülen.
Denn ab dem 03.04 werde ich dort angreifen.
Obwohl ich schöne Plattfische auch nicht verschmähe.


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den stabilen 4 Grad soll doch wohl bald gegeben sein.
> 
> Es soll ja ab Sonntag wärmer werden.
> Dann hat die Ostsee noch 5 Tage Zeit die Dorsche Richtung Fehmarn zu spülen.
> Denn ab dem 03.04 werde ich dort angreifen.
> Obwohl ich schöne Plattfische auch nicht verschmähe.




Martins-CUP?


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Nein,

wir fahren mit 5 Leuten für eine Woche da hoch.
Haben wir letztes Jahr schon gemacht und wollen die "Tradition" weiterführen  :g 

Bin mal gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## lattenputzer

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@Palerado
Die Wassertemperatur hier in der Kieler Förde beträgt zur Zeit 5 (Fernsehen N3, gestern, Metereologe Meeno Schrader) bzw. 6 Grad (Anzeige Institut für Meereskunde, 0,8 m Tiefe). 
Gruß Walter #h


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na das hört sich doch gut an.
Dann soll es in 1,5 Wochen wohl mit den Dorschen richtig abgehen.
Da gehe ich jedenfalls schwer von aus  :g 

Sonst werde ich  :c


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin moin,
hier nun mein Bericht vom Brandungsangeln Lippe:
12 Angler 10 Butt und ein Dorsch  .Angeln von 17-22 Uhr.Ich selbst hatte
nur einen Minizupfer und keinen Fisch, war echt entäuschendes Angeln!
Nach zwei Wochen Abstinenz voller Vorfreude an die Küste und dann bei leicht
ablandigen Winden Ententeich!
Zu Hause dann für _jeden_ nicht gefangenen Fisch erst mal ein Bier.
Wie war es bei Euch?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hey Andreas, dann musst Du heute einen Kater haben, bei 11 Fischen. *löl* Ich habe eben beschlossen, dass ich am Mittwoch nach Schönberg fahre. Ich werde dann auch berichten. Schade, dass es bei euch so mau war #d!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Dennis #h 
_heute_ bin ich wieder fit  .Ne, Spaß beiseite, so schlimm war es nun auch nicht. Wie eben gelesen war Dein Wochenendtripp ja auch nicht so erbaulich. Kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ja absoluter Hammer, was da oben abging, aber im Mai greif ich wieder an :z:z:z.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,



> beschlossen, dass ich am Mittwoch nach Schönberg fahre


Nu bin ich aber neugierig...

Gruß
Michael, der bald irre wird wenn er nicht mal wieder zum Brandungsangeln kommt #y


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin moin #h 

bin auch neugierig, los Meldung  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Aaaachtung.... Meldung: 12 Platten in allen Größen (Geheimnis), tausende Minidorsche. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Dennis #h 
so zwischen 25 und 27cm?  
Los, sag schon :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Die größte 49 cm mehr sag ich nicht. Kannst Dir ja vorstellen, dass nicht alle klein waren. Mein Bruder hatte eine 53iger Platte.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Dennis,
na sauber #r hat sich ja gelohnt!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo hat echt Spaß gemacht. Wir waren auch heute morgen gleich um 9 Uhr im Angelladen in Eutin und haben die 53iger vermessen und wiegen lassen. Die steht bald im Blinker.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Genialer Fang  #g 

Habt Ihr ein paar Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Neid :c  :c  :c 
und was brachte der auf die Waage, und was für eine Butt war das?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,


das klingt aber wirklich guuut! #6 

Geht zufällig ( oder absichtlich   ) jemand am 16ten los?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marco76

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Passt ja,1.April...wers glaubt.....


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na schauen wir einmal!

Ich werde heute Abend das ganze mal testen.
Je nach Wind nach Hohwacht oder Dazendorf.
Werde morgen mich dazu äußern was raus kam.

Gruß Paule #:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ MichaelB


Geht zufällig ( oder absichtlich   ) jemand am 16ten los?


Das ist ja noch ewig hin #u gleich dieses Wochenende geht`s raus! :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hat gestern in Schönberg viel Spaß gemacht.
Waren das noch Butt oder schon Rochen? Naja, egal. Meine Größte hatte gestern 38cm und an die Klodeckel von marc und sylverpasi kommt man eh so schnell nicht wieder ran. Das war für die beiden gestern eine kleine Sternstunde.

Gruß


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na da gratuliere ich aber. So fette Plattfische fängt man nicht sehr oft. Ich hatte auch schon mal ne 53iger Flunder, das sind schon geile Teile muß ich sagen.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,


@Andreas: 





> Das ist ja noch ewig hin


 ich weiß 


> gleich dieses Wochenende geht`s raus!


  leider geht´s dies Wochenende arbeiten    aber mir ist eh zu viel Mond am Himmel :g 

Vielleicht kann man ja demnäxt, solange Brandungsangeln noch geht, mal zusammen los?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi. Bin wieder aus Kiel mit 30 Heringen zurück.*g* Jo die Fotos kommen die Tage an Board. Wer es nicht glauben will wegen dem 01. April muss TomKry fragen der war dabei und hat alles gesehen.
Die 53iger war eine Flunder und hatte 1.240g (glaub ich). wurde offiiziell im Angelladen gewogen und vermessen. Wenn die Laichzeit nicht zur Zeit wäre, dann hätte sie mit Sicherheit 1.700g gehabt.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ MichaelB

Gerne

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich war gestern mit einem Freund in Dazendorf von 20-0 Uhr.
War mächtig windig!

Ergebnis von uns; 3 Dorsche (einer maßig) 11 Platten alle maßig
die größte 38 cm.

Paule


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

War jemand in den letzten Tagen auf Fehmarn?
Oder weiß jemand wie dort gefangen wird?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Boadi`s, hallo Gäste #h 
bin gestern abend noch mal an die Ostsee, viel Wasser und ne schöne Welle- ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Habe um 19.30 mit dem Angeln begonnen und Krallenbleie raus in die Brandung. Dauerte nicht lange und die ersten Bisse. Hatte bis 10 Uhr 9 Butt in der Kiste. Danach noch 4 Dorsche , davon 2 zum mitnehmen. Um Mitternacht nach Hause. War schönes Angeln.

@ Vollmondnichtmöger: Hättest mal mitkommen sollen :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Andreas! Glückwunsch zum klasse Fang. Waren alle schön? Wo warst Du denn?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Dennis #h 
hatte nicht die S-Klasse wie Ihr.Butt um die 30 , Dorsche an 40.War in Hohwacht. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir ja demnächst mal zusammen starten, will auch mal so`n Monsterbutt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,


@Fullmoonfisher: ich sitze grad im Büro und denke auch " _hätte ich mal mitkommen sollen _" - aber gestern hatte unser Geschäftsführer seinen Ausstand gefeiert #g  da ging eh nix mehr  
Aber aufgeschoben... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Michael #h 

Genau :q  :q  und dann die neue Rolle einweihen #6 

War echt schön hell :g  heute Nacht, habe die Knicklichter nur aus alter Gewohnheit angebracht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na klar können wir das machen Andreas. Nächste Woche bestelle ich mir meine beiden Emblem X5500T´s. Dann können wir starten.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,



> und dann die neue Rolle einweihen


Yo #v 

@Sylverpasi: dann warst das doch nicht Du, der die vorletzten beiden gestern gekauft hatte... laut "seeolm" sollen kommende Woche neue Rollen zu haben sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass keine mehr da sind :e. Na dann muss ich nächste Woche auf jeden Fall zuschlagen :z:z:z:z:z


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

das http://www.linkhitlist.com/cgi/LHL_D.exe?G2L&LinkNo=1094729&ListNo=57664 lief mir grad über den Weg, die haben das Objekt der Begierde auch...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

So Leutz, hier die versprochenen Foto´s von den Flundern.  :q  #v
Mein Bruder in blau und ich in oliv. #h  #h  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hier auch noch einmal meine kleine Strecke.  #v  #v  #v


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@michaelb:In Bayern gibt es´noch irgendwo einen Online-Händler, der die Rollen 10-15€ billiger anbietet. Kann ihn auf die schnelle aber nicht finden. Musst mal im Netz suchen.

@sylverpasi: Habe mir gestern die Platte in die Pfanne gehauen. Trotz 38cm war da relativ wenig Fleisch dran. Die Dinger brauchen wieder ein bisschen, bis sie gut genährt sind. 

Gruß


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,


@Sylverpasi: amtliche Teile #6 

@TomKry: bei Ebay letzte Woche noch für 75 Pi€pen - und hoffentlich kommende Woche nochmal!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Tomas! Ja ich denke auch, dass es noch einige Wochen dauert, bis da mehr dran ist. Die von Marc hatte ja auch nur 1240 g oder so. Ich denke, dass die viel schwerer gewesen wäre, wenn wir Juni oder Juli gehabt hätten.
Nächste Woche bestell ich mir die beiden 5500er und dann können wir wieder angreifen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Schöne Klodeckel. #6 Passen richtig gut in die Pfanne.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Dennis
eine schöne Strecke #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@Meeresangler Schwerin Ich hab mir extra Anfang des Jahres eine richtig große Bratpfanne gekauft. Ich glaub ich hatte da so eine Vorahnung für dieses Jahr. :q:q:q


----------



## chippog

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

1240 g und 53 cm? ganz schön mager. mir ist mal das gegenteil passiert, bin im dezember  im göteborger hafen mit einer 46 cm flunder auf 1442 g gekommen. rein matematisch, was natürlich nicht so einfach geht, wären das für die 53 ungefähr 1660 g... wie auch immer, für mich ist sowieso 53 cm die wichtigere zahl! mit anderen worten, wirklich eine sehr schöne flunder!!! chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Moin,

ja ja das sind Fische;0) #r 

Wir waren am Karfreitag in Dazendorf von 17 - 23 Uhr.
4 Mann = 2 Schollen. Nachfragen bei anderen Anglern ergab das es dort 
ähnlch aussah. Somit haben wir dann beschlossen um 23 Uhr das Elend
zu beenden. :c 

Paule


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo Chippdog! Das haben wir auch gedacht, dass sie ziemlich mager ist, aber ist ja nunmal normal, wenn sie abgelaicht haben :c. Nach Ostern werd ich wieder berichten, ob die Platten dicker geworden sind #a. Gruss Dennis #h


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich war von Donerstag auf Freitag da mit meinem Kumpel die ganze Nacht da .Wir hatten zusammen 35 Butt.Der größte war 55 cm und die kleinsten 30cm.Wir hatten dann auch noch 3 Dorsche der größte 55cm.
Wir waren in Dazendorf wir hatten 1,30m hohe Welle.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Pilkkönig! Glückwunsch zum klasse Fang!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Pilkkönig #h 
Alle Achtung zu diesem super Fangergebnis #r  und der Dorsch läßt sich auch mal wieder blicken!


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Moin,
Pilkkönig das macht ja schon wieder Hoffnung, vielleicht werde ich es nächstes Wochenende mal wieder testen.
Das Gerät habe ich heute grade wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

na das lässt hoffen, vor allem auch das Herr Dorsch sich mal wieder blicken lässt #h 
Jetzt müssen nur noch meine neuen Rollen ins Haus flattern und dann kann es los gehn #v 

Gruß
Michael, zugegeben brandungsgeil


----------



## chippog

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ pilkkönig! feine sache das! fotos? welche köder, angeltechnik, einzelheiten gerne ins plattfischforum. 

@ silver p asi, voasicht, sonst baisst dia der chipp als dog noch ins obere hinterbein


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Uppsssss.... da hat sich doch glatt ein "D" eingeschlichen. Natürlich schreibt man das soooo "Chippog". Da muss ich wohl mal ein #g ausgeben.


----------



## chippog

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ sylverpasi! das könnte teuer werden, weil du dafür nach schweden kommen müsstes... lassen wir das und trinken uns aus die entfernung heute abend zu, so als nette geste ohne tieferen anlass und wünschen einander skitfiske!!! chipp, göteborg


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo, genauso machen wir das! #h #g #h


----------



## Martin1

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Pilkkönig
Da haben dir meine Würmer ja noch richtig Glück gebracht,aber mit nur 2 Platten bis 24 Uhr hatte ich keine Lust mehr.Ich war auch gesundheitlich nicht so ganz auf der Höhe.
Bald geht´s aber wieder los.
Gruß
Martin
(der neben euch angelte) #h


----------



## torskkonge

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin "Pilkkönig".
Auch wenn ich mich mit meiner ersten Antwort gleich unbeliebt mache.
Warum bleibst du und dein Freund nicht bei der Wahrheit.
Ihr beiden habt 16 Butt gefangen.Das ist doch ein sehr guter Fang.Warum müsst ihr sooo übertreiben.Und die Dorsche habt ihr von mir.Ich bin nämlich der, der mit dem Bellyboot.Wir beide haben doch Dorsch gegen Butt getauscht.Und 1,30 m hohe Wellen?
Merkwürdig.Wie bin ich dann mit dem BB rausgekommen??Und eine Scholle von 55cm,die gerade Abgeleicht hat-nagut,muss jeder selber wissen-
Entschuldige bitte für diese sehr direkte Antwort, aber auch wenn man nicht immer den Eimer vollmacht,ist es doch keine Schande.
Bis dann in Dazendorf


----------



## MFT-Ralf

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Pilkkönig,

wie klein doch die Welt der Boardies ist. 16 Butt sind doch nun wirklich nicht schlecht.

Ich wäre manchmal froh, wenn ich 5 im Eimer hätte.

Da Du noch Schüler bist, kann man sich evtl. schon mal in der Anzahl der gefangenen Fische irren (und wer hat sich in jungen Jahren nicht manchmal in der Anzahl und Größe seiner gefangenen Fische geirrt???????).

Peinlich genug ist die Sache ja, aber lass die Kirche im Dorf und nimm für deinen "Entlarver" ein Bier #g , zur nächsten Brandungsnacht, mit.

Weiterhin Viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

jonas(ralf)


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

stattliche Fangzahlen lassen sich ja am besten per Foto belegen :g 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: warum Menschen übertreiben? Im Allgemeinen aus reinem Geltungsbedürfnis #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

na das ist ja ein Ding  ,
aber vieleicht äußert sich Pilkkönig noch dazu!
@ Torskkonge herzlich willkommen beim board #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Martin1

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Also die Welle war wirklich hoch an dem Abend und einen Bellybootfahrer habe ich nicht gesehen.Es waren zwei kleine Motorboote auf dem Wasser und ich fand die schon sehr mutig.
@torskkonge warst du am Freitag morgen da?war da der Seegang vielleicht schwächer?

Martin


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

:q Ist ja ein Ding, tja klein ist die Welt :q 

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich mal einen Versuch starten, wenn nicht schon wieder was dazwischen kommt. :e 

Werde euch dann, ausführlich mit Foto   berichten, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. #h


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Tja, von irgendwoher muss ja das Wort Anglerlatein ja kommen ...

Welcome torskkonge, sehr amüsant die Geschichte.

Gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Leutz! Wer hat Lust morgen (Sa, 17.04.) in die Brandung zu gehen, wenn es denn eine gibt??? Ich wollte eigentlich zur Lippe oder nach Weissenhaus. 
@TomKry: Wie schaut´s mit Dir aus? Wolltest Du nicht losziehen?
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Dennis #h 
bin morgen in Weißenhaus, wir haben dort Vereinsangeln.
Wenn Du dort bist, sehen wir uns vieleicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

ich hab dies Wochenende "erzwungenermaßen" angelfrei, werde mich aber mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung   meiner beiden Töchter der Heringsräucherei widmen.
Aber das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Torskkonge wir hatten 3 Dorsche schon vor deinen einen 50 ,45.35 .Wir hatten doch 4 Butt gegen 2 Dorsche getauscht.Mein kumpel hatte 18 Butt und ich hatte ja auch 14 Butt.Das macht 32Butt oder?????????
Du hast nur die Butt von meinem Kumpel gesehen und diesen Riesenbutt der auch vom ihm war.


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

In Dazendorf sind viele Butt um die 50cm und der Standert dort ist normal über 30cm.Alle Butt nur auf Wattwurm mit ein paar Perlen vor.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Andreas. Ich fahre morgen früh zur Ostsee, um mir meine Würmer selber zu graben. Ich denke ich werde es in WH versuchen, wenn ihr nicht so viele Leute seid. Ansonsten fahre ich nach Dazendorf. Soll ja zur Zeit da gut sein. War leider noch nie da. Muss mir das da mal anschauen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie in Dazendorf die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist? Ist dort Hängergefahr? Wie tief und und und?


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Dennis,
ich war heute erfolglos auf Mefo unterwegs in der Neustädter Bucht. Die einziegen Fische die ich heute gesehen habe, war ein kapitaler Sandaal, der in meinem neuen Watkescher Selbstmord begangen hat und einen kapitaler Seeskorpion, der sich bei meinem Anblick zu Tode erschreckt hat.
Morgen gehe ich nicht los. Der Wind ist mir zu ungünstig. Wegen Dazendorf schicke ich Dir gleich ein paar Tipps per e-mail. Ansonsten bin ich Mittwoch Abend wohl auf Dorsch an der Küste.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Vielen Dank Thomas! Das ist ein Top-Link! Sehr hilfreich. Da kann man ja den Strand gar nicht verfehlen und hoffentlich auch nicht den Fisch. Werde dann berichten, ob und wo ich los war.


----------



## chippog

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

he moment mal, wasn fürn link? ich auch wissen wollen, oder ist der geheim? und überhaupt: skitfiske in der brandung, jungs! chipp, göteborg


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Chippog! Das ist nur ein Link mit Anfahrt zu einem Strand vor Fehmarn. Kennst Du Dazendorf? Gruss Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

War gestern von 20.00 Uhr bis 01.30 Uhr in Schönberg auf der Seebrücke. Brücke war ziemlich voll. Ein paar gute Platten bis 40 cm kamen raus, aber nicht bei mir! Viele kleine bis gaaaanz kleine Dorschnemo´s wurden gefangen. Später ab 24.00 Uhr kamen einige größere Dorsche bis 45 cm. 
Ich habe 6 Minidorsche und eine Flunder von 30 cm. Andere Angler erzählten mir, dass es seit einigen Tagen so schlecht aussieht. 

@Andreas: War gestern auch in WH. Hab Deinen Verein auf dem Parkplatz gesehen beim Grillen. Hat´s gemundet??? Die ausgesteckten Schilder konnte ich auch nicht übersehen *g*. Wie war´s bei euch? Gruss Dennis


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Dennis,
bei der Windrichtung fängt man dort fast immer schlecht. Obwohl vom Kopf der Seebrücke das Wasser tief ist. Scheinbar stehen Dorsch und Co. noch weiter draußen.
Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin moin #h ,
hatten samstag unser Vereinsangeln in Weißenhaus. Bau lauschigen Temperaturen und Ententeich ging es los. Angelzeit 18-23 Uhr, nach Einbruch der Dämmerung die ersten Bisse aber fast nur handlange Dorsche. Resultat:
20 Angler- 30 Fische. Größte Flunder 42 cm, größter Dorsch 44 cm. Ich selbst hatte je einen maßigen Fisch. 
@ Dennis: Hättest mal zu uns rüberkommen sollen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

#q Ja verdammt! Dann hätte ich auch nicht so viel Sprit verbraucht! Naja..... also beim nächsten Mal fahre ich mit Sicherheit nach WH. Vielleicht mal zusammen. 
Aber es ist ja immer so..... der erste Gedanke ist meist der richtige :e !!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

_Scheinbar stehen Dorsch und Co. noch weiter draußen._

So weit draußen nicht mehr.Die Bellybootangler in Weißenhaus hatten, was ich sehen konnte, ganz ordentlich Dorsch und schöne Mefo`s am Galgen. Habe mit einigen gesprochen, sind abends viele bei mir vorbeigegangen.
Die mageren Fangergebnisse der Brandungsangler führe ich eher auf das Ententeichwetter an diesem Wochenende zurück.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ja der Meinung bin ich auch. Zu wenig Bewegung im Wasser. In Schönberg waren zwar Wellen, aber es war nicht besonders doll. Zu wenig Strömung. 
Andreas, wann fährst Du das nächste Mal in die Brandung?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Dennis #h 
das nächste Brandungsangeln mach ich mal vom Wetter abhängig. So schön das Wetter derzeit auch ist, für die Brandungsangelei nicht der Hit. Laß uns mal ein bischen abwarten, dann ziehen wir gemeinsam los.
Noch ein Nachtrag zu Weißenhaus: Für die Leute, die unter der Steilküste gefischt haben, war das Brandungsangeln ganz schön teuer. Etliche haben nach Hängern ihre Montagen verloren, ich hatte zum Glück nur einen Verlust.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Moin,

rechts von der Steilküste, bis hin zum Ferienzentrum, habe ich vom Sandstrand schon gute Dorsche gefangen und kaum Hänger gehabt.

Unser Vereinsangeln findet, bei Auflandigen Wind, immer dort statt. Man muß zwar ein bischen weiter latschen, aber platz ohne Ende. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na prima, da habt ihr doch schon gute Fische gefangen. Glückwunsch dazu. Nach und nach wird es eben immer beser.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

war in letzter Zeit jemand auf Fehmarn? 
Früher war die Insel ja *das *Eldorado zum Brandungsangeln...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fishing-willi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hi, ich fahr am samstag mit meinen jugendlichen zum brandungsangeln, morgen treffen wir uns denn schon mal und basteln vorfächer, und so...
samstag geht es denn los, 850 würmer sind schon bestellt, kann also losgehen!
wir werden warscheinlich nach niobe gehen, da man da ohne große hänger angeln kann, was für die lüddn ja mehr spass bringt!ausserdem is der wind gar nicht so schlecht für den strand!letztes jahr, warn wir auch da, und da hatte jeder seinen maßigen butt gefangen!ich hoff ma das wird dieses jahr auch mal was!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin fishing-willi #h 
wünsche Deinen Jugendlichen gute Fänge, und Dir einen streßfreien Verlauf der Veranstaltung. Wieviel Jungangler betreust Du denn?
Schön, wenn Erwachsene Engagement in dieser Sache betreiben #r .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## chippog

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ fishing-willi! deine jugendlichen, ab welchem alter nimmst du sie mit? wie läuft das mit den wurfweiten, trainieren sie vorher, haben alle schon erfahrung oder müssen sie in den sauren apfel beissen, dass sie ob geringerer wurfweiten erst mal weniger fangen um sich danach selber um bessere würfe zu kümmern? letzteres problem ist nämlich so ein bischen bei uns im verein der fall, obwohl wir mittlerweile trockenwurfübungen machen. an sonsten finde ich es schon toll, die jungs, mädchen hatten wir bisher leider nicht, an der küste an den fisch ran zu führen. wir haben allerdings etwas umgekehrte verhältnisse, an manchen stellen kommen wir mit sechzig metern wurfweite schon auf vierzig meter wassertiefe und bei auflandigem wind kann es lebensgefährlich werden, da wir an fast allen angelstellen auf felsen stehen, die dann seifenglatt werden. besser beissen tuen sie natürlich auch hier mit auflandigem, aber eben nicht so viel schlechter bei ablandigem, so dass es sich nicht lohnt, das risiko einzugehen! chippog, göteborg


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi fishing Willi; ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erfolg. Der Wind soll ja am WE aus Nord kommen da steht ihr dann in Niobe genau richtig.
Alles Gute und petri Heil!


----------



## fishing-willi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin, also wir haben insgesamt 12 jugendliche!die sind zwischen 11 und 17 aber es sind natürlich nie alle da!am wochenende werden wir warscheinlich 7 oder 8 jugendliche werden!und warscheinlich 4 erwachsene!
ich war jar bis zu diesem jahr noch selbst in der jugend tätig, und da haben wir keine wurfübungen gemacht!
dieses jahr bin ich jedoch zum 2. jugendwart gewählt worden, und da hab ich mir ausgedacht, dass ich denen mal richtig das werfen beibring!ist mir nämlich aufgefallen, dass die beim casting überhaupt keine technik draufhatten! darum werden wir morgen nach dem vorfächer binden auf den sportplatz gehen, da werd ich den denn ma n bissel was beibringen!und wenn wir gleich dabei sind, nehmen wir auch so ein metermessrad mit, denn können wir messen, wie weit man eigendlich wirft, und was es da für unterschiede bei den verschiedenen montagen gibt!
die beiden kleinen(sind brüder) haben noch keine erfahrung in der brandung, die anderen warn in den letzten jahren schon mit!!
jo, das mit dem wind gefällt mir auch gut, bin auch der meinung, dass wir da in niobe unsere platten fangen werden!das gute an dem strand ist, dass die wurfweiten keine große rolle spielen!das wetter soll ja auch mitspielen, das ist ja auch wichtig, den bringt das angeln ja auch mehr spass!und das ist ja die hauptsache!


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ MichaelB



> war in letzter Zeit jemand auf Fehmarn?


ja ich. Letzten Samstag hab ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft. Viele untermaßige Butts, kein Dorsch und am Ende 7 Platte im Eimer.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Bin gestern Abend kurz an der Lippe gewesen. Aber nur zum spionieren*g*. 4 Angler insgesamt. Viele kleine Dorsche, aber auch einige gute Platten bis 30/33 cm. Dicht unter Land. Wenn die Sandaale bald laichen, dann ist auch der große Dorsch unter Land! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

_Wenn die Sandaale bald laichen, dann ist auch der große Dorsch unter Land! _ 

Die Sandaale sollen mal gleich damit anfangen  , damit ich morgen ein paar gute Dorsche aus der Brandung holen kann. Wenn dann auch noch eine schöne Welle an den Strand geht, müsste morgen was gehen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Andreas. Ich glaube die Laichzeit geht jetzt los!?? Ein Mefo-Kollege hatte mir das letzte Woche in WH erzählt. Ich wünsche Dir dann mal einen ganzen Eimer voll Fisch!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Andreas: 





> Die Sandaale sollen mal gleich damit anfangen


 You name it  

Eine gute seitliche Welle werden wir aber nach den Vorhersagen schon haben und dann sollte doch was gehn... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin
@ Michael und Florian
so bißchen Welle ist schon da:www.ostseekueste.de  da gibt`s die Webcam!
Bis nachher #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Bin vom 30.05. bis 06.06. mit Familie in Gahlendorf auf Fehmarn. Werde auch meißtens an diesem Strand angeln und kenne Ihn auch schon gut. War jemand in diesem Jahr schon dort? Wie läuft es da zur Zeit? War Anfang Juni bis jetzt noch nicht dort. Ist hoffentlich nicht schon zu spät für Dorsch aus der Brandung. Und Hornhecht sollte da doch auch noch gehen obwohl man jetzt schon gelbe Blüten sieht - oder?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Andreas / Florian: #h  bis nachher, ich freu mich drauf!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na dann mal Petri für euch die sich nachher treffen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

BERIIIIIIIICHT!!!!!!!!! 
Ich will demnächst auch wieder los! Auf Fehmarn wurde heute gut gefangen. Schöne Platten bis 35 cm! Habs mit eigenen Augen gesehen! Da hat mich der Brandungsvirus wieder angelächelt!!! Gruß Dennis


----------



## Andreas Michael

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

wo bleibt der Bericht und die Bilders von Eurem Brandungsangeln


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Nabvend, Ja eie war es denn bei euch Brandungsanglern. Der Wind war ja optimal am Samstag, die Brandung muß oben auf der Insel doch richtig gut gestanden haben bei dem Nordwind den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Die meisten Brandungsangler standen am Sund linke wie rechte Seite. Wurde gut gefangen! Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

in Hohwacht schlief der versprochene NNW4 ein, ein laues Lüftchen bleib...
Gefangen haben wir viele Nemos und ich glaube insgesamt sechs Flundern, meine Größte hatte 33cm.
Selbst wenn das Ergebnis nicht sooo berauschend klingt, es hat Spaß gemacht, endlich mal wieder zum Brandungsangeln gewesen zu sein und nette Boardies kenn gelernt zu haben! #h 
Fotos kann ich nicht beisteuern, Digi ist immer noch "zur Kur"  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin moin #h 
wie Michael schon beschrieb, war der Wind dann doch nicht so doll, hätten anfangs auch in Badehose angeln können bei dem lauschigen Wetter und viel Sonnenschein.  :g 
Für Hohwachter Verhältnisse waren viele Angler am Strand, aber ist ja Platz ohne Ende dort. Schwer bepackt mit unserem Gerödel suchten wir uns einen geeignete Stelle, und bauten auf. Kurze Zeit später stieß Florian ( Angelfiete)
zu uns, und beim Warten auf die Dämmerung, hatten wir uns viel zu erzählen.
Viele Nemos und einige ordentliche Flundern waren das Ergebnis unseres Brandunstreff`s - hat Spaß gemacht.
Was mich geärgert hat, war die Qualität der Wattwürmer, hatte ne Menge tote und viele um die 3cm Länge dabei, dann mal wieder welche, die von der Länge die ganze Mundschnur füllen könnten! Bei den heftigen Wurmpreisen
ist das  :r .
@ Michael: Tut mir leid, das meine Flunderdoublette über Deine Schnur geschwommen ist  ,und wir so ein Getüdel hatten!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Andreas! Na Petri zum erfolgreichen Abend! Ich scheint ja richtig Spaß gehabt zu haben. Schade, dass ich auf Fehmarn war, hätte ich mir sparen können. War nicht doll der Tag. Beim nächsten Treff bin ich dabei! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin Dennis #h 
das wird schon noch klappen mit dem gemeinsamen Angeln!
In Dazendorf soll am Samstag ein Verbandsangeln stattgefunden haben, war jemand von Euch dabei, oder hat was davon gehört?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,



> Tut mir leid, das meine Flunderdoublette über Deine Schnur geschwommen ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,und wir so ein Getüdel hatten!


 die kleinen Mistviecher  

Ich denke ja, einmal sollte man es noch zum Brandungsangeln schaffen vor der Sommerpause - jetzt wo meine Rollen endlich da sind...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin Michael #h 
hatten ja zum Glück noch Florian als dritten Mann dabei, der uns die beiden Viecher vom Hals gehalten hat, so das wir uns dann in Ruhe voneinander lösen konnten! Die beiden neuen Rollen müssen unbedingt noch getestet werden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

So jetzt werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. #h 

Vom Fisch her war der Abend ja nicht gerade berauschend, obwohl ständig eine Rute zuckte(diese Nemo´s  ) 
Aber das Angeln und die Gesellschaft waren sehr gut #6 .

Beim "ultimativen Rollentest" vor der Sommerpause versuche ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei zu sein.

@Michael

Hat sie denn geschmeckt?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich ja schade das ihr nichts anständiges gefangen habt, aber ihr hattet wenigstens Spaß und das ist doch gut so.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,



> schade das ihr nichts anständiges gefangen habt


 haben wir doch #h,  und die waren echt lecker #6 

Schau mer mal, daß der Rollentest bald von Statten gehen kann, ich fasse da mal grob das WoE um den 15ten Mai ins Auge...



> Was mich geärgert hat, war die Qualität der Wattwürmer


Ich hatte ja woanders Wattis geholt, die waren allerdings auch allerletzte Abteilung  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@Michael
Am 15.05 ist wieder Dienst :e ,wie gesagt nicht oft, aber immer wenn´s ums Angeln geht.  #q 
Irgendwie passt das schon!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Angelfiete: vielleicht sollte ich mal mit Deinem Dienststellenleiter reden...   evl geht ja auch der 14te bei mir - normal habe ich den Freitag an meine Frau "verkauft" #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ Michael
Irgendwie wissen die wohl wann ich los will und haben die Termine deshalb so gelegt  .
Vielleicht lässt sich deine Frau ja auf einen Deal mit dir ein, oder wir müssen so gegen 18.00Uhr aufbrechen, irgendwie passt das schon.

Am 08.05  BB-Treffen geht doch klar, das Training ist am 09.05.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Angelfiete: der Deal wäre allerdings eher gegen irgendwann nach 20Uhr los... das mit dem 8ten ist aber eine schöne Sache  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fishing-willi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

so, denn will ich auch ma berichten!
wir waren 7 jugendliche und 5 erwachsene!waren wie vorgesehen nach niobe gefahren!ideale bedingungen, auflandiger wind, ne nette brandung, aber nicht zu viel, das wasser etwas angetrübt und gutes wetter!
doch hingegen der erwartungen haben wir nur wenig gefangen, ich war mit 2 maßigen butt schon bester!einige hatten auch maßige butt, aber hauptsächlich untermaßige!
schön, war, dass unsere beiden lüddesten, dei das erste mal in der brandung waren, und die ganze zeit bei ihren angeln waren und aufgepasst haben, auch einige fische fangen kommten, sogar ein maßiger war soger dabei!da kahm er ganz stolz bei mir an, und hat mir das erstmal berichtet, dass sich der butt einfach so auf den wurm raufgesetzt hat (er hatte ihn in der brustflosse gehakt!)!ich musste voll grinsen!
alles in allem hat es aber alles spass gemacht!haben noch schön gegrillt nebenbei, und kalt war es auch nicht wirklich!
am tag vorher haben wir auf dem sportplatz noch werfen geübt, die wurfweiten lagen bei den jugendlichen so bei 60 bis 70 metern!
ich hab denn mal getestet, ob die weitwurfmontage wirklich weiter fliegt, als die seitenarme, und siehe da, mit der normalen seitenarmmontage hatte ich knapp unter 100 metern, und mi der weitwurfmontage 110!
naja, auf der rückfahrt, hätt ich denn doch fast noch n kapitalen fang gemacht, als ich n rehbock nur um wenige cm verfehlt hab!war mir am anfang nicht sicher, ob ich ihn noch erwischt hab oder nicht, am atto war aber nichts zu sehen!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Machst Deinen "Job" prima fishing-willi, und ich glaube Deine Jugendlichen schätzen das auch #r  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Feines Ding fishing-willi. Ich finde es toll wenn sich jemand um die Jugend kümmert.  #r #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo fishing-willi! Auch von mir #6 und ein dicken #r! Freut mich zu hören, dass die Jugend gefördert wird! Auch ich bin in unserem Angelverein aktiv im Bezug auf die Jugend. Ich bin zwar nicht der Jugendwart, aber ich unterstütze den Jungendwart, wo ich nur kann. Es macht einen riesen Spaß den Jugendlichen zu zeigen und zu erklären und wenn sie auch noch was fangen, freut man sich mit ihnen.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin moin alle zusammen. also ich war freitag und samstag in der brandung zur hamburger meisterschaft am ersten tag habe ich gerade drei maßige platten gefangen und am zweiten eine platte und zwei dorsche. allerdings muß ich sagen ohne zu übertreiben wie vielleicht einige andere, dass ich bestimmt 50 untermaßige dorsche nur am samstag hatte. am freitag waren es nur ca. 20 untermaßige platten. die dorsche sind alle kaum länger als ne hand gewesen :-(

und noch zu erwähnen ist, dass ein kollege am markelsdorfer huk 17 maßige platte gefangen hat. wurde damit natürlich auch erster im sektor.
doch alles in allem wurde leider nicht so gut gefangen.

ich frage mich wann die maßigen dorsche kommen ?!


----------



## chippog

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

jau! fishing-willi! prima jugendarbeit. ich mache es genau so wie sylverpasi, allerdings nur beim küstenangeln, welches ich bei uns im verein wettkampfmässig aus der taufe gehoben habe. das war ein echter glücksgriff, da schon einige schwedische jugendmeistertitel individuell und mit der mannschaft dabei raussprangen, weil wir einige sehr gute jugendliche haben. der schicklichste hat auch schon als senior zwei titel erangelt, küsten und meeresangeln. das allerbeste ist aber die gemeinschaft, die den ganz grossen spass bringt. so haben wir denn auch bei den klubbmeisterschaften die beste stimmung. ist ne feine sache und entschädigt mehr als genug für die mühe. chipp on de coastal tripp!


----------



## McKay

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,
Ich war gestern in Hohwacht.Winstärke 4-5 aus Nordost,eine Rute und 50 Wattis.Angelzeit von 18,30-23,30 Uhr.Bei eigentlich optimalen Bedingungen nicht einen Biß.Tage gibt es..........
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Marcus,


			
				McKay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern in Hohwacht.Winstärke 4-5 aus Nordost,eine Rute und 50 Wattis.Angelzeit von 18,30-23,30 Uhr.Bei eigentlich optimalen Bedingungen nicht einen Biß.Tage gibt es..........


wollte gestern abend eigentlich auch dort angeln, das ist ja echt bitter.
Wo hast Du denn gestanden?
War sonst noch jemand zum Brandungsangeln? Man liest derzeit so wenig.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## McKay

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Andreas,
Ich habe in Alt-Hohwacht vom Badesteg aus geangelt.Habe dort bis gestern eigentlich immer meinen Fisch gefangen,selbst bei ablandigem Wind.Andere Angler habe ich nicht gesehen,aber die Strecke von der Steilküste in Richtung Alt-Hohwacht wird eh nicht so gerne beangelt,da es dort viele große Steine gibt.
Auch ohne gefangenen Fisch war es schön bei diesen Bedingungen am Wasser zu sitzen.Vielleicht trifft man sich mal in Hohwacht!?
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi McKay! Wie sind die Größen der Fische zur Zeit in Alt-Hohwacht??? Und wie sind überhaupt die Fangaussichten? Stimmt die Stückzahl? Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

die "Vorhut" des B.B-Treffens war von Freitag auf Samstag in Dazendorf rechts und hatte drei verwertbare Dorsche und ich meine sechs Platten gefangen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Tja,

genauso war es. Die Ausbeute war aber hart  erarbeitet von 20:00-02.00.
Die Menge der deutlich untermassigen war gigantisch. Hoffentlich kann diese Nemo Armee auswachsen.... und muss nicht als Fischmehl enden.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin
war am Samstag nach längerer Ostseeabstinenz und Hechtblinkerei in Binnengewässern endlich mal wieder beim Brandungsangeln. Trotz Bericht von McKay nach Hohwacht gefahren, und bei spiegelglatter See die Ruten ausgeworfen. Angelzeit von 20- 23.30 Uhr. Ab 22 Uhr die ersten Bisse, aber nur Nemos ohne Ende bzw. blanke Haken bei Köderkontrolle, hatte eigentlich mit ein paar Platten gerechnet, war aber trotz leerem Fischeimer ein entspannender Ansitz.

@ Michael 6 Platten hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, wie ist es mit neuen Rollen?
@ Marcus können wir gerne mal machen!
@ Dennis warst Du mal wieder in Schönberg?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@Andreas Ich war schon seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr in der Brandung. Meine Frau erwartet in den nächsten 2 Wochen unser 2. Kind. Deswegen fahre ich wohl die nächste Zeit nicht mehr so weit von zu Hause weg. Kann auch sein, dass ich es am kommenden WE das letzte Mal versuchen werde. Können dann ja zusammen los. Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Sylverpasi: alles Gute :m  #h  
Meine Lütten feiern heute ihren 5ten Geburtstag, aber ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Aufregung "damals" 

@Andreas: meine "Tü-Tü"-Rollen sind beide wohlbehalten da und den ersten Schock ob des fliederfarbenen finish habe ich auch verdaut :g 
Ein ausgiebiger Test wird wohl erst im Herbst stattfinden, jetzt geht´s noch ein paar Mal zum Spin-Angeln an die Ostsee, dann verstärkt auf Aal im Hafen, vielleicht nochmal auf Zander ( irgendwann muß ich doch mal meinen ersten erwischen  ) und dann ist auch bald Urlaub...
Kommende Woche will ich minnigens einmal an die See, vielleicht trifft man sich ja...? :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



> jetzt geht´s noch ein paar Mal zum Spin-Angeln an die Ostsee, dann verstärkt auf Aal im Hafen, vielleicht nochmal auf Zander ( irgendwann muß ich doch mal meinen ersten erwischen  ) und dann ist auch bald Urlaub...
> Kommende Woche will ich minnigens einmal an die See, vielleicht trifft man sich ja...? :m



Moin Michael,
du bist ja im Moment überall zu gange :q 
Gibt´s für Tü-Tü nicht so`n Überzieher? Den kann man dann im Dunkeln doch wieder abnehmen  !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@MichaelB vielen Dank!!! Ich hoffe, wir können mal alle zusammen los!!! So ein AB-Brandungstreff oder sowas in der Richtung....? Wenn man ja nicht soo weit auseinander wohnt, kann man das ja mal starten. Gruss Dennis


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin dennis,
von mir auch alles gute. bei einem kleinen brandungsangeltreff wäre ich auch gerne dabei.

gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Dennis

dito :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Jo danke danke danke!!!! Na dann müssen wir das mal schnellstens planen, bevor mein Baby da ist. *g*


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Andreas: 





> du bist ja im Moment überall zu gange


 Ich wäre es gern... 
Die Tü-Tü´s sind übrigens mit Überzieher geliefert worden - in *himmelblau :v *

Ein nettes AB-Brandungsangeln bekommen wir bestimmt hin :m  allerdings fürchte ich, daß das vor dem Herbst nix mehr werden wird... meine Erfahrungen sind, daß ab Mai kaum noch was geht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin

@Dennis warte mal bis Baby da ist. Schön, das *Du * das mit dem Treffen
in die Hand nimmst :q !

@Michael also mit zartlila TÜ-Tü in der Hand rumstehen? Vieleicht dann doch den himmelblauen Überzieher, zumindest bis zur Dämmerung  !

Einmal muß es noch zum Brandungsangeln gehen, möchte noch ein paar ordentliche Platte! Ab wann geht die Zeit mit den nervigen Strandkrabben eigentlich los?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich hatte eigentlich immer im Spätsommer oder Herbst diese blöden Krabben! Da muss man ja bekanntlich nur großere Auftriebsperlen nehmen. Dann hat man nicht so viele Wurmvernascher!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

ja, das 





> @Dennis: Schön, das *Du *das mit dem Treffen
> in die Hand nimmst


 finde ich auch gut, bin ich selbst doch solch ein schlechter Organisator... 

Hmm, ordentlich Platten? Hätte ich eigentlich auch nichts dagegen...
Frage jetzt wann und wo?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



> Hmm, ordentlich Platten? Hätte ich eigentlich auch nichts dagegen...
> Frage jetzt wann und wo?



Wetter sollte mitspielen, Brandungsangeln bei Kuschelwetter bin ich von ab, aber Dennis hat sich ja bereit erklärt das zu managen .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na da hab ich wohl was verpasst :q. Hab ich mich bereit erklärt??? Kann ich machen, aber ihr müsst mir vorher noch sagen, wie ihr es am liebsten in der Brandung habt. Wann habt ihr Zeit? ABER denkt daran, das wird erst was, wenn mein Nachwuchs da ist. Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

@Sylverpasi: ich habe es in der Brandung am liebsten ordentlich schaumig  

Von Brandungsangeln bei Kuschelwetter bin ich auch ab, da kann man besser Eis essen gehen - oder gezielt auf Ostsee - Aal #h 
Aber kennst Du Dich nicht aus von wegen Seebrücke, irgendsowas las ich glaub ich mal von Dir... da könnten aufgrund der zu erreichenden Wassertiefen ja durchaus noch Platten gehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Michael! Mir persönlich ist das Wetter egal. Hauptsache ab zum Strand. *g* Die Schönberger Seebrücke ist sehr tief. Zwischen 5 und 6 Metern am Brückenkopf! Je nach dem wie das Wetter ist. Platten kann man fast das ganze Jahr über fangen. Zur Zeit darf am erst ab 20 Uhr angeln. Am besten man ist schon um 18 Uhr auf der Brücke, damit man noch einen Platz bekommt. Das gilt aber hauptsächlich für das WE. Sonst müssten wir mal in der Woche dort hinfahren. Steht bei euch in der nächsten Zeit Urlaub an??? Gruss Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,
laßt uns in der Woche angreifen #h .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Der Meinung bin ich auch Andreas! 

P.s.: Meine Frau hat mir eben erzählt, dass sie Dich kennt! Fotoladen! Hat bei Dir mal einen Fotoapparat gekauft. *g* Klein ist die Welt!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

in der Woche ist gut - allerdings nur was Arbeiten angeht, Angeln ist da bei mir ausgeschlossen #q  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



> Klein ist die Welt!



Das stimmt #h , hoffe der Apparat funktioniert noch  !
Aber zurück zum Thema, äh wann könnte das mit dem Baby denn klappen, das wir denn schon mal planen können?

Beste Grüße an Deine Frau und das alles prima bei Euch abläuft!
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Also Stichtag ist am 19.06. Aber der Arzt meint, dass es nicht mehr so lange dauert. Am 18.06. fahre ich nach Norge und komme am 26.06. wieder. Wir können ja mal schauen, ob wir das nächste Woche hinbekommen. Ansonsten müsst ihr erst einmal auf mich verzichten *g*. Dann bin ich erst ab dem 01.07. wieder frei.


----------



## McKay

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,
also,wenn ihr das mit der Seebrügge auf die Reihe bekommt,und es zeitlich bei mir passt,dann komme ich gerne mit.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo McKay #h 



> Moin,
> also,wenn ihr das mit der Seebrügge auf die Reihe bekommt,und es zeitlich bei mir passt,dann komme ich gerne mit.



Gerne :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Moin,

nur mal so zur Info. Ich war gestern von 16 - 1 Uhr in der Hohwachter
Bucht. Ergebnis 3 Schollen und ein Dorsch. Alle samt viel zu klein.
Hatte jemand gestern mehr Erfolg?

Paule


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi, wir hatten am Freitag Vereinsbrandungsangeln. Bei schönstem Wetter ohne Brandung wurden nur kleine Handflächen große Dorsche gefangen und zwei kleine Butt die allerdings grade maßig waren. War also nicht so doll. Von den Booten wurde den Tag allerdings gut gefangen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hey, was ist los? Geht keiner mehr in die Brandung? Hatten doch die letzten Tage guten Wind. Hab gehört, dass viele Mini´s in Ufernähe sind. Was ist mit den Platten? Gruss Dennis


----------



## Esoxologe

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hi Andreas
Für jeden nicht gefangenen.........
Sauber,sag ich nur.
Da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen..#g


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo ihr Brandungsspezi´s! Ich war gestern mit Hendrik (Henne) an der Lippe zum Angeln. Um 19 Uhr haben wir aufgebaut. Wir waren ca 150 m von der Mole entfernt. Ein ordentlicher Wind, welche Richtung kann ich nicht sagen, kam schräg links auf Ufer. Gute Brandung! Sehr trübe das Wasser. Viel Kraut!!!!! Tonnenweise! Beißzeiten waren ca. 22:30 bis 02:00. Fangausbeute: Henne 2 Dorsche (1 Baby und ein 44iger) und ich 4 Dorsche (2 Baby´s, 1 38iger released, 1 40iger) und 1 Aal (ca. 35 cm). Wir hatten noch einige gute Biss, die aber ins Leere ging. Platten haben sich leider nicht sehen lassen. Nach ca. 10 min. war der Haken immer ratzekahl gefressen, was mich auf ein ungeheures Krabbenvorkommen schließen ließ. Henne´s 44iger :v einen Krebs aus. Die Mägen waren auch voll mit den Viechern. Hatte es dann mit größeren Auftriebsperlen versucht, damit der Wurm im Wasser schwebt und siehe da, an diesem Vorfach war der Wurm fast immer OK! War ein schöner Abend. Das schreit nach Wiederholung!

P.s.: Henne! Vielen Dank für den Dorsch!!! Der war lecker!

Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

Ende Mai schreit m.E. gar nichts mehr nach Brandung, evl mal gezieltes Aal-Angeln, aber Herr Dorsch dürfte sich weitestgehend in Richtung tieferes / kühleres Wasser orientiert haben.

Zum Oktober hin werde ich wieder an den Strand ziehen und die Männer-Angel rausholen :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Na Micha, so warm ict es aber noch nicht. Die Ostsee hat 12° das ist doch noch gut für den Dorsch. Aber auch bei uns gibs nur Kleintiere zur Zeit. Letztes WE beim Boardietreffen kamen nur Babys raus.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi Leutz! Ich war heute mal spontan wieder auf der Schönberger Seebrücke. 3 Angler waren vor mir schon da. Ich bin um 21 Uhr dort aufgeschlagen und um 21:20 Uhr waren beide Ruten beködert. Der erste Biss lies nicht lange auf sich warten. Der erste Dorsch von mir, aber leider viiiiel zu klein. Fast ablandiger Wind bei 4WST. Um 4 Uhr hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr. Hell war es auch schon. Am Ende hatte ich 11 Dorsche und 2 Krabben gefangen. Und jetzt dürft ihr mal raten, wie groß die alle waren.......#::e! Nichts, aber auch gar nichts maßiges war dabei. Meinen Kollegen erging es auch nicht anders. Was uns alle sehr gewundert hat war, dass keine einzige Platte gebissen hat. 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Holger F.

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Leute,

ich gehe jetzt garnicht mehr in die Brandung.
Das Wasser wird mir jetzt doch langsam zu warm und
die Urlauber werden auch immer mehr.

Jetzt versuche ich mich mehr im Süsswasser auf
Zander, Aal, Barsche und Hechte. #: 

Im Herbst schlage ich dann wieder zu hoffe ich. #6 

Petri Holger


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Holger,
sehe das genauso wie Du, jetzt sind die Räuber im Süßwasser fällig, aber wenn ich mir das Wetter derzeit anschaue, fängt der Herbst wohl schon früher an.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Moin,

aufgeben möchte ich noch nicht. Bis lang haben wir ja an der Küste eher
Herbstwetter. Es müßte also doch etwas gehen!

Ich fahre am WE nach Fehmarn und werde mal schauen ob´s doch noch läuft.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp, wo es aktuell etwas bringt!

Gruß Paule


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,



			
				Fischjäger schrieb:
			
		

> aufgeben möchte ich noch nicht. Bis lang haben wir ja an der Küste eher
> Herbstwetter. Es müßte also doch etwas gehen!


 Das hat ja nix mit Aufgeben zu tun, in erster Linie ist es von den Wassertemperaturen abhängig, Herrn Dorsch ist es schlichtweg zu warm.

Guckt Ihr http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Puttgarden.htm

Und die Nemos, die man jetzt fängt, sollten lieber in Ruhe wachsen dürfen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin MichaelB,

hast ja Recht. Aber letztes Jahr haben wir bei wärmeren Wetter noch 
Dorsche gefangen! Na, und ansonsten freue ich mich auch über einige
Schollen.

Schauen wir einma.

Paule


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,
da wir dieses Wochenende unser Boardaalangeln auf Fehmarn veranstalten, meine Frage zu aktuellen Aal-, Butt- oder Dorschfängen in diesem Bereich.
Hat jemand Erfolg gehabt, oder etwas gehört?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Andreas. War wohl keiner in der Brandung...... oder vielleicht doch...... in der Brandung baden eher. Wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin,

ich denke mal, derzeit sollte man entweder zum Eis-Essen fahren oder mit den Zwergen an den Strand, denn das http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Puttgarden.htm erscheint mir ( als Fisch ) einfach zu warm...

Vielleicht bin ich morgen auch auf Fehmarn um meinen kleinen Damen zu zeigen, daß es nicht nur das Mittelmeer gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  baden müssen sie aber selbst, dazu ist es mir dann ( als Mensch  ) doch deutlich zu kalt   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Chrisi04

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Och bei ca 20°C ist das Wasser doch dicke warm genug, bin schon bei 12°C durch die Ostsee gedüdelt.


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

War Dienstag in Schönberg mit nem Kumpel.Hatten von 20-0:30 kein einzigen biss nur immer wieder Krebse bzw. leere haken. sind dann losgefahren:Achja als ich angekommen bin und auf der Mole stand schwammen vor mir 2 Fische (ca 60 cm) konnte aber nicht erkennen ob es Meerforellen oder Meeräschen waren.


----------



## Kometenfischer

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Leute 
in der Brandung tut sich immere mehr !!!ich fahr am 12.08 nach Italien , da solls schon richtig zur Sache gehen!!!Es wurden schon Meeräschen,Platteund ach Brassengefangen.Ich hoffma das das noch so bleibt!!!

Gruß Kometenfischer


----------



## KurtchenZech

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich war heute in Wohlenberg an der Mohle baden, und bei schwimmen (nicht weit raus!) stiess ich auf einen großen schwaam ca. 40- 50 cm langer Fische!
Als ich näher ran wollte, waren sie natürlich schnell weg und ich konnte nicht erkennen um welche Fische es sich handelt. Und nun meine Frage, was könnten das für welche gewesen sein?

Gruss aus HWI


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin und herzliches Willkommen im Anglerboard,
wenn die Fische lang und schlank waren dann waren es Hornfische. Das glaube ich eher weniger. Ich tippe auf Mehräschen, die sind nicht so lang und schlank sondern eher dick. Für die ist es jetzt genau das Wetter.


----------



## KurtchenZech

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ meeresangler

Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort! Hornhechte waren dat nich, dann bestimmt Meeräschen!

Kannst Du mir vielleicht auch noch einen Tip geben wie ich denen Nachstelle?


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ KurtchenZech

"welcome on Board" und viel Spaß hier #h  #h 

guckst du hier

zu dem Thema gibt es zwei oder drei mehr Thread's benutze doch mal die Suchfunktion hier im Board.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Leudz#h 
Ich War Am Samstag Abend Am Rosenfelderstrand In Der Nähe Von Heiligenhafen .
Es Lief Recht Gut ;trotz Ablandigem Wind In Geringer Stärke Konnte Ich 10 Ostseeleoparden überreden Meine Wattis Zu Fressen.
Davon Waren 7 Stück Zur Mitnahme Bereit*g*
3 Dürfen JetzT Noch Bis Zum Nächsten Herbst Weiter Die Freiheit Genießen.
Also Es Beginnt Nun Langsam Die Tolle Zeit Im Wind :g 
Ich Hoffe In 2 Wochen :wenn Ich Noch Ein Paar Weitere Tage Dort Verbringe ; Das Die Beute Noch Größer Ausfällt.#c 
Dann Möchte Ich Auch Den Ein Oder Anderen Strand Testen!


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin, war auch mein Eindruck. Relativ wenige Bisse, aber wenn dann gute oder fast gute. Kaum noch Nemos. Allesamt waren aber auch die Maßige Gertenschlank, aber es geht langsam los.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Wie gross waren denn die Leoparden die zur Mitnahme bereit waren?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hi palerado 
die waren alle samt knapp unter der 40 er marke,
hoffe im oktober auf etwas größere fische|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin hab gestern den 1. richtigen Ansitz auf der Seebrücke in Schönberg gemacht. Ich schreib jetzt keinen großen Bericht.....

10 Angler jeder hatte so an die 20 Dorsche bis max. 30 cm!!! Nur Nemo´s. 2 gute Platten ca. 30 cm. Ich hatte auch viele viele Nemo´s. Einer war 40 cm, aber der hatte offene Geschwüre. Ich konnte sogar noch 30 schöne Heringe verhaften. Heringe kamen gegen 20:30, als die Brückenbeleuchtung ins Wasser schien. Die waren aber hart erarbeitet. Alle 5-15 min mal einer. Ich hatte glaub ich in guten 2 Stunden 30 Stck. Aber sie sind da.......

Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ansitz am 02.10. mit Kai, Toto, Hornhechteutin, Henne und Bulli!!! Vielleicht sind dann ein paar Platten für uns drin.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin



> gerade dieses wochenende beim hamburger brandungstag hat einer ne doublette mit nem 77er dorsch und ner 43 platte gefangen. das geht auch so.


 von Agalatze



> 60iger Dorsch und mächtigen Aal


 von Edte



> 10 Angler jeder hatte so an die 20 Dorsche bis max. 30 cm!!!. 2 gute Platten ca. 30 cm


 von Dennis ( wird ja so langsam)

Ich glaube, ich sollte mal langsam meine Shimano`s ölen## 
Die Brandung ruft!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Kannst ja am SA mit auf die Brücke kommen. Wir treffen uns um 15 Uhr auf der Brücke.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Dennis,

mal sehen, wenn es zeitlich bei mir klappt wäre ich gerne dabei. Mit dem nebenbei Heringe fangen auf der Brücke ist ja voll klasse!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Alles klar Andy. Ich werde Dich dann auf der Brücke erwarten..........


----------



## Pilkkönig

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich bin Freitag in Weissenhaus ist von euch noch einer da??? War schon einer mal da?


----------



## petipet

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Das hat ja nix mit Aufgeben zu tun, in erster Linie ist es von den Wassertemperaturen abhängig, Herrn Dorsch ist es schlichtweg zu warm.
> 
> Guckt Ihr http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Puttgarden.htm
> 
> Und die Nemos, die man jetzt fängt, sollten lieber in Ruhe wachsen dürfen :m
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Meine Meinung. War jetzt zwei Wochen auf Fehmarn. Wasser war immer noch 18/19° C. Da läuft auf Torsk nix in der Brandung. Bin zwar ne Landtratte, wenn ich aber fische, vom Strand aus, dann in der Nacht. Also, alles ausprobiert... von Staberhuk bis Westermarkelsdorf. Den Dorschen ist es noch zu warm, in Ufernähe. Vom Boot aus, im Fehmarnsund, habe ich mit "Wildbootsman" gut gefangen. Endlich drehte der Wind von S nach W. Lieber wäre uns N/W gewesen; da ist man ja etwas unter Landschutz im Sund. Gut gefangen haben wir. Bericht und pic`s folgen.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

War gestern mit Bulli (Björn) auf der Schönberger Seebrücke. Wir hatten zusammen etwa 50 Dorsche davon 9 zum Mitnehmen einer hatte sogar 44 cm! Viele Dorsche bis 30 cm. Nicht allzuviele kleine. Björn hatte auch 5 Wittlinge und 2 Heringe. Ich hatte 21 Heringe. Leider wieder kein Platter! Aber am 02.10. wird sich das ändern..... dann greifen 6 Boardis an und holen sich die "Großen"! #6


----------



## Der Goldaal

*Geht noch nichts in der Brandung*

|gr: Hi leute, hier also mein erster Fangbericht.
Wir waren gestern in Weißenhaus. Leider war bis auf 2 maßige Dorsche (40cm) und unzählige Winzlinge nichts zu erbeuten. Natürlich war das Wetter auch nicht optimal. Kein Wind und schon gar keine Brandung. Aber außerdem  scheint es immer noch zu warm zu sein. Also einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## NOK Angler

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hi boardies ,

hab heute mal die brandung zwischen Ecktown und Damp getested. War um 16.30 dort und konnte im hellen noch eine schöne 35er Platte verhaften. Als es denn dunkel wurde kamen die Dorsche , aber leider nur Nemos !!! 2 maßige konnte ich noch bis 23 uhr verhaften , dann gings ab nach hause.

hoffe das es in nächster zeit besser wird ! Juckt doch ganz gewalltig in den fingern.

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi,

von den "lütten" habe ich auch gehört. Letze Woche hatte "mein" Verein in Ludwigsburg Brandungsangeln. Fast jeder Angler hatte zig Babydorsche.

Werd auch bald mal antesten. Nen leichter Ostwind wäre ideal. #6 

Gruß

Drillmaschine.


----------



## totti

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hallo Boardies, gestern war ich mit meinem Dad und meinem Sohn mal in Dazendorf zum Brandungsangeln.  Es waren noch mehrere Angler am Strand.  Nachdem ich den ersten Biss hatte, machte es knirsch in die Rolle war hinüber. Getriebe  :c  :c  :c  Also mit 2 Ruten weiter gekämpft.  Gefangen haben wir ungefähr 30 Dorsche !!!!  Zurückgesetzt habe ich ungefähr 30 Dorsche macht summa summarum 0 zum mitnehmen.  Fazit: Es ist noch zu früh und es gab halt nur NEMO-Attacken.  Alles die gleiche Größe um die 30cm.  :c  :c   Also noch 2 Wochen mindestens warten denke ich . Was meint Ihr ????????

Grüße aus Hamburg
Totti


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hi brandungsfreaks#h 
war ein paar tage in rosenfelde nähe heiligenhafen
habe da an 2 abenden recht erfolgreich ostseeleoparden geangelt
alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm gross
noch vor ein paar wochen waren die fänge höchstens 20 cm groß
gesamt waren es so um die 30 stück wohl|kopfkrat  
10 konnte man gut verwerten die mussten dann ihr filet abgeben
und als zugabe gab es noch eine schöne platte von 35 cm 
das war meine erste ostsee -und sogar brandungsplatte! 
also der fisch ist im kommen und es kann nur besser werden|bla: 

ps:werde mal sehen ob ich ein paar fotos reinstellen kann


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hier nun die pic´s
(ob das wohl endlich geklappt hat)#q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ meereslehrling
petri heil !!!
habe ähnliche erfahrungen diese woche gemacht.
guck mal hier :

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37611


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

schöne fische meereslehrling...
werden ja immer grösser die leos!!
gute aussichten für den grossmann-cup im dezember, will mich doch wie die letzten 3 jahre weiter verbessern* :m 

hab dienstag meine erste elbeflunder von 33 cm gefangen #6, sind nach 3 std nach hause weils anfing zu donnern und zu blitzen.. :c


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

thx boardies:m 
bin auch schon zufrieden damit
ist es doch mein erstes brandungsjahr 
ich blicke noch nicht ganz was es mit den wettkämpfen auf sich hat 
denke aber  das sich das beim stammtisch klären lässt#c


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin moin,
ich weiß nich ob willi schon berichtet hat, aber ich habs wenndann noch nich gesehn...

also ich war gestern mit willi, nem kumpel von ihm und nem kleinen brandungsneuling in dazendorf.
bedingungen perfekt: kräftig auslandiger wind!
17 uhr begonnen mit dem angeln und so ab 18 uhr gings dann los mit den nemos...um 0.30 uhr sah die bilanz dann so aus: ich 2 maßige dorschlis, jann und der lütte 4 dorsche und willi hatte nen maßigen dorsch, ne maßige platte und nen aal (!!!!) von ca. 56 cm! nemos schätz ich bei mir so auf 15, die andern drei hatten bestimmt auch soviele.
nächste woche greif ich ncohmal an 

petri


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

hier ein bericht von mir !!!

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37776


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

moin,
ich war gestern in rosenfelde und hab gut dorsch gekricht. 10 zwischen 38 und 48 cm.
dazu kamen noch 10 ganz lüdde und so 5 oder 6 die zwischen 34 und 35 cm lagen. aaaber der von mir ersehnte butt war nich dabei. bin dies jahr noch buttlos sozusagen. mach ich was falsch oder is das in dieser jahreszeit einfach so das die dorsche schneller am wurm sind als die butts?

gruß gerwinator


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende mal losziehen, Bericht folgt dann


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Kommenden Samstag werde ich auch zum ersten mal in dieser Saison die Brandungsruten in die Hand nehmen, beim Angelcup in Rerik nemlich. Hoffentlich geht das auch gut so ganz ohne Training.  |uhoh: 
Aber ich werde auch mal berichten dann wie es war. #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@gerwinator
dickes petrie für dich |supergri 
welche uhrzeit warst du denn da?|kopfkrat 
welcher strandabschnitt?|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Och ich denke schon, denn was ich hier so lese, sind die Ergebnisse ja nicht gerade schlecht und auch die Nemos verschwinden so langsam... *hoff 

O man, mich kribbelt es in den Fingern...ich glaube ich knüpfe mir nochmal eben ein paar Vorfächer 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren am 16.10. mit 11 Leuten am Stand von Rosenfelde. War ein super Angeltag 
gleich nach der Dämmerung fing es an zu Beißen und ich konnte zum Schluss 11 Dorsche  mit nach Hause nehmen. Obwohl ich mindestens 30 zurückgesetzt habe. 
Der Zweite und Dritte hatte jeweils 6 Stück.
Leider waren die Größen noch nicht so berauschend ( 37 – 43 cm).

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## mb243

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Junx!

Wir waren gestern zu dritt in Ecktown unterwegs. SEEEEEEHR bescheiden!!!
Hatten ca. 5-6 Nemos am Haken und hatten dann noch zwei vernünftige (38 + 47) zum Mitnehmen.
Wir waren auf der Mole und konnten noch 11 Heringe verhaften. Allle wirklich schon fett! ;-)

Am Samstag waren wir in Langholz. Hatten ebenfalls zwei Dorsche und 3 Platte.
Das Wochenende war nicht wirklich erfolgreich! #c


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@meereslehrling:

war von 17 bis 0 uhr da. hab dann noch 4 stunden im auto gepennt und bin dann nach hause
also ich war so auf halber strcke zwischen parkplatz und campingplatz. warsu auch da? war ja ordentlich was los den tag. ich hab 13 angler gezählt inkl. mir. hatte mich mit eim unterhalten kurz (vlt. mit dir?)
hatte ne grüne neoprenjacke und ne grüne mütze.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ Gerwinator
SORRY#d 
Ich War Leider Nicht Dabei
Kenne Nur Diesen Strand Recht Gut;haben Da Einen Wagen Stehen 
Nur Beim Lesen Solcher Berichte Zuckt Es In Den Fingern|uhoh: 
Habe Dieses Jahr Dort Meine Erste Platte Gefangen Und Möchte Eigentlich Meer Davon:m 
DENN DORSCH GEHT DA AUCH IMMER GUT; ZUMINDEST DIE STÜCKZAHL ;
MICH WÜRDEN ABER AUCH MAL ANDERE STRÄNDE REIZEN 
ZB.DAZENDORF.....KENNST DU DEN?#c


----------



## Patty

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin Boardis,

waren gestern zu dritt in Marienleuchte. 

Stark ablandiger Wind so um 6 und Regen. 
Haben von 17.00 bis 0.00 gefischt. 

Ergebnis: eine 56er Platte, zwei 48er Dorsche und unzählige Nemos. 
Meißt waren die Krabben schneller an den Würmern als die Fische. 

Wassertemperatur ist mit 12 Grad wohl immer noch zu hoch. 
In zwei Wochen geh ich wieder los.

Petri Patty|wavey:


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@meereslehrling:
in dazendorf war ich schon so oft wie an keinem andren strand 
jez aber nach meinem ersten besuch in rosenfelde gefällt mir der strand aber fast besser 

@patty: respeckt zu der 56er platte!!!!    :m 
ich will auch mal wieder ne platte verhaften!!!!!´ #q


----------



## Patty

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@gerwinator
wenn das Wasser in den nächsten zwei Wochen nicht deutlich kälter wird 
und die Zahl der Nemos nicht abnimmt, such ich mir nen schönen Plattfischstrand. |kopfkrat 
Die gestern hat echt Lust auf mehr gemacht.
Vieleichtbekomm ich ja nen heißen Tip.

Petri Patty|wavey:


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Bei uns ist es nicht anders.Rostock / Börgerende / Heiligendamm bis Rerik kleinere Räucherdorsche ab Sonnenuntergang und winzige Schöllchen von der Seebrücke. Wo bleiben denn die Wittlinge??


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hey Jungs!

Ich werde am WE auch das erste mal dieses Jahr an den Strand! Ich dachte mir, ich könnte mal nach Dahmeshöved fahren, kennt sich da jemand von euch aus?  #c 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich vor richtig zuzulangen  :m    

Dazendorf war ja vor 2 Tagen so eine Riesenveranstaltung, Wetter war ja auch klasse, leicht anlandiger Wind zwar nur, aber nagut... Weiß jemand wie das da war? War jemand von euch dabei?  ;+ 

LG
Hauke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@GERWINATOR UND DEN REST DER BOARDIES|wavey: 
KENNT IHR AUCH ALLE DIESEN THREAD|kopfkrat 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35449
WÄR DAS NICHT AUCH WAS FÜR EUCH?#c


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Was Läuft Denn Zur Zeit Vom Strand Aus ?


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Moin MEERESLEHRLING,

ich war am WE in Weissenhaus, dass Ergebnis war nicht toll.
An unsere Ruten (10 Stück) gingen nur einige Nemos. Auch unseren
Nachbarn ging es nicht anders.


Paule #c


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Hi,

im Moment gibt es nicht viel Gutes zu berichten.
Am Samstag hatten wir Vereinsfischen in Schönhagen. 11 Angler und 6 Fänger von maßigen Fischen. Kein Dorsch über 40 cm, größter Butt 31 cm.

Ein anderer Verein fischte in der Eckernförder Bucht, Ludwigsburg. 
26 Teilnehmer: Größter Butt: 27 cm und größter Dorsch 38 cm.

Also fast nur Nemos. 
Die Fischer waren auch fleissig am Netze legen.

Allerdings war auch Ententeich.

Vielleicht ist es auch immer noch zu warm.

MfG


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Wir waren am Sa auch in WH. 4 Mann je 2 Ruten und nur 4 Dorsche einer davon maßig! Der ganze Strand war voll mit Anglern.....


----------



## Pete

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

also in rerik sind zur zeit reichlich gute dorsche in wurfweite...sprach letzte woche mit einem mitarbeiter des "wattwurmes" in rerik, der hatte im morgengrauen in 1 stunde neun maßige, allerdings mit der spinnrute...die sind also auch mit der wurmmontage dort in wurfweite zu bekommen...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Wer von Euch war denn am Wochenende bei dem Sturm in der Brandung? Ich war auf der Schönberger Seebrücke ( siehe aktuelle Fänge). Konnte man bei auflandigem Wind in dieser Stärke überhaupt weit genug auswerfen?

Ach noch was, die Wattwurmpreise sind wohl schon wieder gestiegen, oder jedenfalls bei meinem Händler. Habe für 80 Stück € 14,40 gelöhnt, also 18 ct pro Wurm.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Wann warst Du da??? Gestern???? Ich war auch da und hab Hauke besucht!!!! Hab ich Dich da übersehen?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von Euch war denn am Wochenende bei dem Sturm in der Brandung? Ich war auf der Schönberger Seebrücke ( siehe aktuelle Fänge). Konnte man bei auflandigem Wind in dieser Stärke überhaupt weit genug auswerfen?
> 
> Ach noch was, die Wattwurmpreise sind wohl schon wieder gestiegen, oder jedenfalls bei meinem Händler. Habe für 80 Stück € 14,40 gelöhnt, also 18 ct pro Wurm.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Also wir zahlen hier schon lange 18 Cent - das ist schon ein Weilchen gleich geblieben!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Kiel:


16 oder 18 Cent, je nach Laden... und Kontakt!:q


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@hasenfuß: wo kaufst du die wattis für 16ct? ich war letzte woche in dem anderen mit 18ct. 

danke + gruß


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*



			
				TomKry schrieb:
			
		

> @hasenfuß: wo kaufst du die wattis für 16ct? ich war letzte woche in dem anderen mit 18ct.
> 
> danke + gruß




16 ist echt ein guter Kurs, ist die Qualität denn auch gut?

LG
hauke


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Leute was ist los.... Geht denn keiner mehr los????  
*vergissmichnichttext*


----------



## Küstenfuchs

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Tag zusammen!
Also, Sylverpasi, ich war letzten Dienstag ganz spontan mit ´nem Kumpel in WH
in der Brandung. Wir waren erst gegen 18.00 Uhr da, haben also im dunkeln aufgebaut.
Wind SW, und erstaunlicherweise recht warm(hab mich viel zu dick eingepackt).
Na ja, aufgebaut und keine zwei minuten später gings auch schon los, der erste Dorsch, knapp maßig. Anfangs waren die Dorsche noch gierig, hatten teilweise tief geschluckt, später wurden sie dann vorsichtiger(oder satter). Insgesamt hatte wir jeder 9 maßige Dorsche und eine Platte. Leider auch viele Nemos.
Die Dorsche waren überall, weit draussen genauso wie auf 30 meter.
Wer weiss, vieleicht hätten wir noch die eine oder andere Platte bekommen, wenn wir früher dagewesen wären. 
Gefischt haben wir Einhakenmontage, nach unten geklippt, Watt-und Sandwurm.
Die Dorsche haben teilweise kleine bis sehr kleine Tobse ausgespuckt.
Ich hoffe, das reicht erst mal an Info. Bis dann


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Sauber! Petri. Dann lohnt es also noch nicht wirklich.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Ja, nach Weißenhaus hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock, das ist ganz gut da....mhhh - Dennis? Bock?


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

@ haukep

Hab Deine Frage erst heute gesehen, hab den thread wohl überlesen.
Meine Wattis kauf ich meist bei Knutzen, der nimmt 18cent wenn ich mich nicht irre. Habe da mal gearbeitet... :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Was geht in der Brandung?*

Achso, ok, danke


----------

